# Visas



## Totem (Dec 19, 2013)

Can anyone help? If I get my gf a visa to come to Uk for 2 years only instead of full visa for residencey - what happens when the 2 years is up? is it easy to extend?

Just not sure whether we can do this - just I don't wnat to go and get the full visa if things don't work out


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Totem said:


> Can anyone help? If I get my gf a visa to come to Uk for 2 years only instead of full visa for residencey - what happens when the 2 years is up? is it easy to extend?
> 
> Just not sure whether we can do this - just I don't wnat to go and get the full visa if things don't work out


Best thing is to visit online or in person your immigration department there. The hardest, near impossible part is to get an exit visa from the Philippines for her. Most difficult to get and in most cases is denied.


----------



## Totem (Dec 19, 2013)

Does that mean I would have to marry before she leaves P?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Totem said:


> Does that mean I would have to marry before she leaves P?


No, not at all. Most countries allow for a fiancee visa. If like the United States, you would need to show "your" government that you have a legitimate relationship and intent to marry. That includes but is not limited to traveling here, proof that you have spent time together {in person}. Photos of such as well as letters etc etc etc. Then, again, if like the US, she would have to undergo a complete physical exam (probably at St Lukes med center in Manila) and then an interview at your embassy in Manila. This route is usually pretty fast, most likely under 6 months waiting time.
Once in your country you would most likely have 90 days or so to marry or she will need to return home (at your expense.)
If you marry here rather than a fiancee visa, the married immigrant visa would take much longer until she can come to you in your country. Usually the waiting time for a married immigrant visa is a bit more than one year...


----------



## Totem (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for all your help - tis a bit confusing all this and I get lost with the legal stuff - just would like gf to come over to uk to see how things go with us here. Don't know how much she will miss her famiy, feel cold, want to go back and we might not work out when we see each other every day.
I don't want to go and stay over there with her for a long period of time as i DONT feel safe there - hear so many bad things about visitors being attacked.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Totem said:


> Thanks for all your help - tis a bit confusing all this and I get lost with the legal stuff - just would like gf to come over to uk to see how things go with us here. Don't know how much she will miss her famiy, feel cold, want to go back and we might not work out when we see each other every day.
> I don't want to go and stay over there with her for a long period of time as i DONT feel safe there - hear so many bad things about visitors being attacked.


Yea, the legal issues are confusing and visa applications cost as well. It is highly unlikely that this country would issue a travel visa to her just to go on a trip. Usually a very substantial amount must be in a bank account in HER name and she must put that account in trust to the Philippine government while she is gone---to help insure that she returns here. Even then, most often times the visa request is denied.
Basically you are fighting a loosing battle in your attempt.

Safety issues are about the same as in any large city in the US or where you are. Well, that is except for the southern part of the country on Mindanao Island etc. That is an area where ALL foreign nationals are advised not to go.
But for example, we live North of Manila and I've been married and here for over 10 years. In that time I have never had a problem of any kind. There are countless others that also have no problems.
Now if you spend time in the bars of Angeles City and other areas like it, you could likely have serious problems.

This really is a great place to live and enjoy life, but each government has it's immigration and travel laws that are enforced. Not much that can be done about that...


----------

